# Ath0 skipping



## Angel's&deamons (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello all 
I'm running 12.1 AMD 
And I keep getting this text that pops up 

```
"Ath0 ath_legacy_rx_tasklet: sc_inrest_cnt > 0; skipping "
```
I've looked on the internet but can't find anything it keeps on coming up a lot.


----------

